# Is PEAK Coolant safe to use on my 2018 Atlas?



## epoy1182 (Dec 5, 2018)

Getting an error on low coolant level. Can I use this product without harming my Atlas? TIA

PEAK OET EUROPEAN VEHICLE EXTENDED LIFE VIOLET


----------



## mike656 (Aug 13, 2018)

Personally I would be wary of mixing that coolant even though it says it compatible it's unlikely to be the exact same stuff (G13) thats in the car currently. I would get a bottle of VW/Audi OEM G13 from the dealer, it was around $25 for a gallon (full strength) when I purchased it, if you go that route you'll also need a gallon of distilled water to mix. I've also heard Pentosin Pentofrost E is a good choice and is actually the same as G13 but I'm not 100% sure of this.


----------



## epoy1182 (Dec 5, 2018)

mike656 said:


> Personally I would be wary of mixing that coolant even though it says it compatible it's unlikely to be the exact same stuff (G13) thats in the car currently. I would get a bottle of VW/Audi OEM G13 from the dealer, it was around $25 for a gallon (full strength) when I purchased it, if you go that route you'll also need a gallon of distilled water to mix. I've also heard Pentosin Pentofrost E is a good choice and is actually the same as G13 but I'm not 100% sure of this.


Appreciate the reply. Thanks.


----------



## mike656 (Aug 13, 2018)

epoy1182 said:


> Appreciate the reply. Thanks.


YW, if you end up going to the dealer and mention low coolant they will probably top you off for free, but it wouldn't hurt to get a gallon from the parts department to have on hand in case the dealer is a bit out of the way for you. I use a 500 ml water bottle for the mixing of coolant and water, very convenient as I've only ever had to top up a few times, make sure to keep it in the garage and away from the kiddos if you have both.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

It might be fine but I'd just use VW coolant.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, that will work. I did Pentofrost G13 equivalent for my top-up coolant. Charles "The Humble Mechanic" is using it here in his R - he was a VW tech...it's really ok to use...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RakLAZIRgwU&t=112s


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

epoy1182 said:


> Getting an error on low coolant level. Can I use this product without harming my Atlas? TIA
> 
> PEAK OET EUROPEAN VEHICLE EXTENDED LIFE VIOLET


Add distilled water.


----------

